# Beads of Courage Box



## TimR (Sep 5, 2012)

DKMD reminded alot of us over in WTA about a wonderful cause and how woodworkers and woodturners can contribute to a little kids emotional health as they work thru awful situations with diseases. 

This is a very quick piece I wanted to put together to show some local clubs and get them engaged as well, and then it will get sent off to the BOC org. About 6" diam x 4" tall. Silver maple, walnut and african blackwood. Finish is antique oil.
[attachment=10206][attachment=10207]
If not obvious in pics, the carving is meant to look like a string of beads with pyro spelling out "Beads of Courage". Next piece, I'll do something with a bit more contrast for wording that is requested on the piece. Got to check out a new burner tip on the lettering...really works nicely.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 5, 2012)

That's a really nice piece. Great job for a great cause. I'm going to make a box also - I just haven't decided if it'll be flat work or round. Maybe one of each.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice job Tim. The pyro and carving are awesome
Scott


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 5, 2012)

This is a real cool piece. It is a nice turning in it's own right but with the addition of the carving and burning it looks really nice. Great work.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 5, 2012)

Great job, Tim! Thanks for doing the box and trying to get others in your club involved.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2012)

I bet all the kind words pale in comparison to how making this box for a kid going through the worst makes you feel!  I applaud your kindness!


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Sep 5, 2012)

Very nice box and for a great cause.


----------



## TimR (Sep 6, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> I bet all the kind words pale in comparison to how making this box for a kid going through the worst makes you feel!  I applaud your kindness!


Greg, you're very right about that. Several times as I was working on the carving part, I had a chance to really think about how lucky so many of us are and how twisted fate can be to strike at an innocent child. It's a very nice feeling knowing that you may be able to do something that elicits even a single smile from that child.


----------

